# Intake Manifold diagram??? Anyone have pics?



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey guys, 

I'm recently picked up a 66 gto partially frame off restored. I'm working on getting the motor running and need help determining the correct running of all of the vacuum lines. does anyone have a diagram or can anyone take pictures of which vacuum line connections lead where? there is also a hose barb under the carb I dont know what line is supposed to go here. Thanks in advance for the help.


Cam


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

gmjunkie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm recently picked up a 66 gto partially frame off restored. I'm working on getting the motor running and need help determining the correct running of all of the vacuum lines. does anyone have a diagram or can anyone take pictures of which vacuum line connections lead where? there is also a hose barb under the carb I dont know what line is supposed to go here. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> ...


All the vacuum lines ????

If all you're trying to do is "get the engine running" - just block off any open vacuum ports.

You should have a line going to vacuum advance (distributor); one going to the power brake booster (if you have power brakes); one to the PCV valve; and one more if you have an automatic transmission for kick down...


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Cij911, I appreciate the response. But I also should have specified I have a 4 barrel intake. I was moreso trying to figure out which vacuum port is factory correct each vacuum line. Especially the barb located underneath the carb. I’m finishing the restoration so I’m not sure where those lines were originally run to. 

Thanks for the pictures tho, eventually I’ll be swapping over to a tri power intake and this will definitely help.


----------

